# (Active Shooter) West Freeway Church of Christ TX



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

This guy got fucking turned off like a light switch! 
WHITE SETTLEMENT, Texas - Two people were killed and another was in critical condition Sunday after a shooting at a Texas church. The shooting took place at the West Freeway Church of Christ in White Settlement near Fort Worth, KTVT said in a tweet.

MedStar spokeswoman Macara Trusty told The Dallas Morning News that one person died at the scene of the shooting, one person died en route to a hospital, and another person was taken to an area hospital in critical condition.

Liveleak.com - *CHURCH SHOOTING* TWO DEAD = shooter KILLED


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Handled by gun carrying parishioners. As it SHOULD be, God Bless Texas!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

"When a good person with a gun, meets a bad person with a gun" isn't just Hyperbole........is it?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Nice shot ! Look like something right out of training. 

Identify the threat
Press press
Advance on target


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

That could have been so much worse, right before the good spray paints the wall with the shooters brain he points his gun to the alter and parishioners.


----------



## IamTheDude (Aug 6, 2017)

An active shooter killed by an armed citizen, while in church, in texas.... the most American thing to happen all year!


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

Apparently the parishioner who took out the active shooter was former FBI. Video is amazing, he had gun out and firing from a good 30 plus feet away.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Smitten with a Great Force, in the House of The Lord.
That’s epic biblical stuff right there. Bet he’ll never have to buy a drink or dinner again.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I guess the church wasn't as soft a target as the POS thought it would be.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

The textbook definition of the No-Fail shot. This once incident disproves most of the myths and fears about civilian response to active shooters, and thank god there's video to go with it!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Jack Wilson is a star but that Granny dressed in black about twelve pews back who unholstered and ushered everyone out is an unsung hero.


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

I wonder what type of gun/round the shooter was taken out with? The way he dropped, maybe a .45? Outstanding shot.


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

Sig 229, in .357sig

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

*Texas Shooter Was Mad Because the Church Wouldn't Give Him Money - Only Food *
The man who killed two churchgoers in a shooting in Texas Sunday had grown angry at the congregation for refusing to give him money, according to the church's senior minister.

Britt Farmer told The Christian Chronicle on Monday that the gunman, whom Texas police identified as Keith Thomas Kinnunen, 43, had visited the church several times in the past. Farmer said the congregation provided him with food, but not the cash he demanded.

"We've helped him on several occasions with food," Farmer said to the Chronicle. "He gets mad when we won't give him cash. He's been here on multiple occasions." "I had seen him. I had visited with him. I had given him food. I had offered him food at other occasions that he had been to our building," he said.

Kinnunen, who died in the shooting, had a lengthy criminal record that included charges of aggravated assault with a deadly weapon in 2009, local TV station NBC DFW reported, citing unidentified law enforcement sources.

Online court records say Kinnunen pleaded guilty to felony aggravated assault and battery and third-degree arson in a Grady County, Oklahoma court on August 15, 2013. The convictions mean he could not have legally possessed a firearm.

Kinnunen sister, Amy Kinnunen told CNN her brother bounced between the homes of friends before moving to White Settlement. She described him as religious and said she did not think the shooting was motivated by politics of vengeance.

"Any problem that you had, he could give you a Bible scripture. He was very close to the Lord. I believe that is why he chose the church," she said. The gunman was "relatively transient but has roots to this area," said Matthew DeSarno, special agent in charge of the FBI Dallas office. He added the shooter was not on any sort of watch list.

Kinnunen was diagnosed with forms of psychosis and depression and was prescribed medications to treat the conditions, according to a report by the Oklahoma Department of Mental Health and Substance Abuse Services, filed in Grady County District Court in February 2013.

His two ex-wives told NBC that Kinnunen was mentally ill. Angela Holloway, Kinnunen's second wife, who divorced him in 2010, said was "crazy" and had a serious drug problem.

"We knew he was crazy but not like this," she said. "I don't wish this on anybody. I feel sorry for the victims. I really do."

*"I fired one round. The subject went down."*
Kinnunen's shooting spree at West Freeway Church of Christ lasted only a few seconds. As a livestream of the service shows, at least seven congregants drew their guns, and Jack Wilson, the head of the church's volunteer security team, shot Kinnunen dead with a single round.

According to Wilson, Kinnunen was not a regular at the church and raised suspicion when he walked in wearing the wig and fake beard that he kept adjusting.

The victims of the shooting, identified as Anton Wallace, 64, of Fort Worth and Richard White, 67, of River Oaks, were also members of the civilian security force at West Freeway Church of Christ, the state's attorney general said.

Wallace was serving communion at the church in the Fort Worth suburb of White Settlement and was approached twice by the suspect in the moments before the gunfire rang out.

"When he sat back down the second time, shortly after that, he stood up, turned, and produced a shotgun," Wilson told NBC News.

Wilson and White began "drawing our weapons. Richard did get his gun out of the holster. He was, I think, able to get a shot off, but it ended up going into the wall. The shooter had turned and shot him and then shot Tony and then started to turn to go toward the front of the auditorium," Wilson told NBC.

"I fired one round. The subject went down."

The reason for Kinnunen's actions are unclear. State Attorney General Ken Paxton told a news conference that the gunman may have been mentally ill.

On Sunday, Pastor Farmer thanked Texas Gov. Greg Abbott and law enforcement for their quick responses to the shooting and told reporters, "I'm thankful our government has allowed us the opportunity to protect ourselves."


*Trump praises Jack Wilson and other "armed heroes" of the White Settlement shooting*
The attack and response by armed civilians have further inflamed a nationwide debate over gun violence ahead of the 2020 presidential campaign.

President Donald Trump joined Texas officials in praising the armed congregants for saving lives.

"Our prayers are with the families of the victims and the congregation of yesterday's church attack," Trump said on Twitter.

"It was over in 6 seconds thanks to the brave parishioners who acted to protect 242 fellow worshippers. Lives were saved by these heroes, and Texas laws allowing them to carry arms!"

On the other hand, Beto O'Rourke, a failed Democratic candidate for Senate and the presidency who has advocated national gun confiscation, said in a tweet that the shooting shows "what we are doing in Texas, what we are dong in this country, when it comes to guns is not working."

Local TV station NBC DFW, citing unidentified law enforcement sources, said Kinnunen had a criminal record that included charges of aggravated assault with a deadly weapon in 2009.

Online court records show Kinnunen pleaded guilty to felony aggravated assault and battery and third-degree arson in a Grady County, Oklahoma court on August 15, 2013. The convictions mean he could not have legally possessed a firearm.

A Texas Department of Public Safety spokeswoman declined to comment.

Texas allows concealed carry in places of worship under a law that took effect in September. It was passed following a shooting at the First Baptist Church in Sutherland Springs, Texas, in 2017 that killed 26 people.

Paxton encouraged other states to allow citizens to carry concealed weapons for defense in case of active shooters.

Wilson had previously trained other churchgoers to use firearms, and had his own shooting range, Paxton said.

(Reuters contributed to this report.)


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

LGriffin said:


> Jack Wilson is a star but that Granny dressed in black about twelve pews back who unholstered and ushered everyone out is an unsung hero.


I watched this clip a few times and I just went back to look for that and this is the first time I noticed the girl in jeans and gray top screaming "daddy no!"


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

This is why you don’t give money to bums. It only increases their begging.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

CCCSD said:


> This is why you don't give money to bums. It only increases their begging.


I know this will piss someone off when they stumble on this thread, but it's the same logic for why you don't feed the wildlife. It leads to a sense of entitlement.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

HistoryHound said:


> I know this will piss someone off when they stumble on this thread, but it's the same logic for why you don't feed the wildlife. It leads to a sense of entitlement.


You know it won't be the first time or the last.
Aside from a staggering lack of long term mental hospitals, even after Sandy Hook, entitlement is the largest issue in our society and we know which party created both issues. Now they want to free violent felons and give them gift cards, voting rights and speaking engagements at local indoctrination institutions. It's almost as if they know how Cops vote. We see first hand what a failure their policies are. So they're creating an army of felons to come for the constitutionally protected legally owned weapons that they keep crying about. Why else did they spend eight years attacking LEO credibility and canonizing violent felons?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Beto O' Rourke can go shit in his hat.....


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Did not know the president spoke out on behalf of the armed response. Trump 2020 !


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

LGriffin said:


> Jack Wilson is a star but that Granny dressed in black about twelve pews back who unholstered and ushered everyone out is an unsung hero.


I'm going to go back and watch for that!


----------

